# Burris Ballistic Plex



## ryan.1187 (May 5, 2011)

Recently purchased a RRA Coyote Carbine and thinking about mounting a Burris 3-9x40 ballistic plex. Any one had any experiences with this scope?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome ryan.1187 no experience with the burris but I am sure some of the guys here have them. Where abouts in OK you at? Do alot of hunting in fall West of Ardmore.


----------



## ryan.1187 (May 5, 2011)

I live in the panhandle guymon area. Not exactly the easiest place to predator hunt in this area. You have to walk a few miles before you can get away from you truck. Flat and Dry country right now


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:welcome:ryan1187 to PT.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea I heard that before. Park truck and walk into tomorrow then Hunt back to yesterday. Again welcome to PT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've no experience with their ballisic plex but I have in the past and still own a burris or two. They are good scopes from my experience.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to the post. I'm running a 3-9X40 ballistic plex Burris on my AR and have had no problems. The elevation marks seem to run fairly close to my load and bullet weight- 50 grain. For the money, I am totally satisfied.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have one, and love it. I have had mine for four yrs now. One of the most under rated scopes is burris. I have dropped, rained, baked, froze,and still works great. Its better in low light than some of my other more expensive scopes. Right now i have it mounted on a .50 muzzle loader and it has taken the abuse of that for the last year.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one on my AR and find it easy to use and have had no problems. I am a big fan of Burris scopes and this seems so far to be up to there normal high standards.


----------



## ryan.1187 (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I mounted it and zeroed it earlier this week. Haven't had a chance to take it out yet, but so far i am very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

let us know how it works out, how is it in low light compared to others?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I never noticed that there was much difference in the light collection at night unless you compare it to the very high end scopes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree knapper, or the very low end.


----------

